
Confessions of a fixer: a scheme that benefited hundreds of college athletes - diodorus
http://chronicle.com/article/confessions-of-a-fixer/150891
======
hyperliner
It would be better to recognize the scam that is going on and start from
scratch by lettig two businesses continue: The business of education and the
business of sports. To enter the education business, you only need to have
good grades. To enter the sports business, all you need to do is to play well.
Make it independent decisions. Let people who enter the sports business earn a
living through salaries not unlike professional sports. Let the sports
business be a money making enterprise, with each "sports side" organization
(team) making money through TV, radio and apparel, and clearly funneling the
money earned to a foundation controlled by the university. Basically, make the
teams be the money making aspect of colleges, with the requirement that each
team gets rights to use the college's names, colors and symbols. A given
person can be a college sports player, a college student, or both. Simple
rules can be enacted to let players graduate to professional sports such as
NBA or NFL.

This would eliminate the need to continue to keep this fake cover of
legitimacy. We will then acknowledge what we want as a society: good students
and good entertainment.

I feel sometimes our Puritan background prevents us from making such moves and
keeps us "pure" when we know the current arrangement is prostituted.

------
Retra
"I want to coach Division 1, so I'm going to cheat my students through the
system so that I can get the job."

Yeah, that benefits hundreds of college athletes. It also screws over anyone
that is trying to honestly do well and competing for the same positions. If
you think it benefits college athletes to not get an education, then maybe
don't give them degrees.

~~~
LanceH
NCAA athletics is a zero sum game for the athlete. If you keep one bad apple,
you necessarily don't get a new student in. When they talk about requiring a
900 SAT and how that would deny some people, it is true in a sense. But it
also opens the door for someone 900+ who doesn't run the ball quite as well.
The same number of people get scholarships either way, but the quality of the
game may go down a smidge.

~~~
jessaustin
NCAA is rotten from the head to the tail. It's bad for athletics, bad for
athletes, bad for students, bad for colleges. We can be sure that crap like
this goes on at every NCAA institution.

